# RR: 25d. Wagner: Götterdämmerung



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Solti (cond.), Nilsson, Fischer-Dieskau, Ludwig, Popp, Frick, Windgassen, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1964)










2.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Varnay, Aldenhoff, Höngen, Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Pflanzl, Uhde, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1951)










3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Flagstad, Lorenz, Herrmann, Weber, Pernerstorfer, Orchestra del Teatro all Scala di Milano & Chorus	(1950)










4.	Krauss (cond.), Varnay, Windgassen, Greindl, Neidlinger, Uhde, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1953)










5.	Keilberth (cond.), Varnay, Schartel, Neidlinger, Uhde, Greindl, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)










6.	Furtwängler (cond.), Jurinac, Klose, Greindl, Poell, Pernerstorfer, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Solti (cond.), Nilsson, Fischer-Dieskau, Ludwig, Popp, Frick, Windgassen, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1964)
2.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Varnay, Aldenhoff, Höngen, Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Pflanzl, Uhde, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1951)
3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Flagstad, Lorenz, Herrmann, Weber, Pernerstorfer, Orchestra del Teatro all Scala di Milano & Chorus	(1950)
4.	Krauss (cond.), Varnay, Windgassen, Greindl, Neidlinger, Uhde, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1953)
5.	Keilberth (cond.), Varnay, Schartel, Neidlinger, Uhde, Greindl, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)
6.	Furtwängler (cond.), Jurinac, Klose, Greindl, Poell, Pernerstorfer, Italian Radio Symphony Orchestra Rome & Chorus	(1953)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

